# Camera body build question...



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

I went online and decided to compare the build between a cheap fast FPS camera, the Canon 7D and then the very more expensive 1D Mark iv. Canon says that the 7D has a magnesium body and that the Mark iv has a magnesium alloy body. What's the difference?


----------



## DorkSterr (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't know about Canon but these cameras are world's apart. The 7D I think is only half magnesium while the 1d is full magnesium body? A Canon shooter will be able to tell you more.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 7, 2012)

I went online and decided to compare the specs between a cheap car, the Ford Fiesta and then the very more expensive Aston Martin DB9. Ford says that the Fiesta has a wheel covers and that the DB9 has Steel Wheels. 
What's the difference?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> I went online and decided to compare the specs between a cheap car, the Ford Fiesta and then the very more expensive Aston Martin DB9. Ford says that the Fiesta has a wheel covers and that the DB9 has Steel Wheels.
> What's the difference?



I don't know cars well so that does nothing for me


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

DorkSterr said:
			
		

> I don't know about Canon but these cameras are world's apart. The 7D I think is only half magnesium while the 1d is full magnesium body? A Canon shooter will be able to tell you more.



Oh ok well thanks


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone out there know the difference?


----------



## usayit (Oct 7, 2012)

I think this falls into the category that if you don't know it probably isn't worth the extra....


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> I think this falls into the category that if you don't know it probably isn't worth the extra....



It's not that, read what I said and the difference in the name. It's a concern, I'm not buying any camera right now


----------



## usayit (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes.. I did read.. Refer to Sw1tchFX post.  Same thing.   You dismiss his analogy without actually thinking that the real answer is right there in front of you.  You want it in black and white so that little thinking is required.

I'll make it even more obvious...  Fiesta and DB9 are both made of metal parts...  yet you still can't see the difference?  You don't need to be a car enthusiast nor in the market in purchasing a camera to figure out.


The 1 series is much more expensive for many reasons beyond just the build.... what type of answer are looking for?  That the magnesium in one camera comes with a special magic formula that translates to impeccable composition no matter the photographer behind it?  What?    Your OP is already making a blanket statement that the magnesium in 7D and 1 series is the differentiating factor in price... incorrect assumption.  You put two sentences in formulating a broad question and yet expect anything more than short answers in response?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 7, 2012)

The magnesium alloy in the 1D series is alloyed with unobtanium. SO, it's a mix of magnesium and unobtanium; that's what gives the 1D series that Canon goodness.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> Yes.. I did read.. Refer to Sw1tchFX post.  Same thing.   You dismiss his analogy without actually thinking that the real answer is right there in front of you.  You want it in black and white so that little thinking is required.
> 
> I'll make it even more obvious...  Fiesta and DB9 are both made of metal parts...  yet you still can't see the difference?  You don't need to be a car enthusiast nor in the market in purchasing a camera to figure out.
> 
> The 1 series is much more expensive for many reasons beyond just the build.... what type of answer are looking for?  That the magnesium in one camera comes with a special magic formula that translates to impeccable composition no matter the photographer behind it?  What?    Your OP is already making a blanket statement that the magnesium in 7D and 1 series is the differentiating factor in price... incorrect assumption.  You put two sentences in formulating a broad question and yet expect anything more than short answers in response?



You're taking my words out of context: magnesium vs magnesium >>>ALLOY<<< difference. That's it


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> The magnesium alloy in the 1D series is alloyed with unobtanium. SO, it's a mix of magnesium and unobtanium; that's what gives the 1D series that Canon goodness.



OHHHH ok so the 7D only has magnesium? My guess is that the unobtanium would make it lighter, right?


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 7, 2012)

Unobtanium won't help with structural integrity..


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 7, 2012)

coastalconn said:
			
		

> Unobtanium won't help with structural integrity..
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/?b2lrawlak7lrmaj



OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH...........RIP


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

They both take photos dont they so what it the point of comparing a Mini with a Rolls Royce


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> They both take photos dont they so what it the point of comparing a Mini with a Rolls Royce



All these analogies are confusing me. Of course they take photos, I'm talking about the build difference within the names. How is that so hard to grasp? I feel like I'm being trolled


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> All these analogies are confusing me. Of course they take photos, I'm talking about the build difference within the names. How is that so hard to grasp? I feel like I'm being trolled



Whats the point as long as it works


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Whats the point as long as it works



I am a daredevil when it comes to taking some shots. I want to know what the difference in build they have because it matters to me. Better build = better and more risky shots for me


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

Get the 1DX whole body is made of Unobtanium


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Get the 1DX whole body is made of Unobtanium



Yea....in 10 years I probably will xD


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> Yea....in 10 years I probably will xD



Get a 1Dmk2 then, mine is battered and still keeps going


----------



## Dao (Oct 8, 2012)

Camera body is not the only part in the camera.  I think you should start a thread for every single parts inside the camera.

Camera shutter build question
Lens mount build question
Camera body strap durability question
Camera sensor build question
Camera electronic quality question
Camera mirror mechanism build question
Camera tripod mount build quality question
Camera hotshoe mount build quality question
Camera LCD screen build quality question
Camera buttons build quality question
Camera Autofocus mechanism build quality question


----------



## usayit (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> You're taking my words out of context: magnesium vs magnesium >>>ALLOY<<< difference. That's it



It better be an alloy of magnesium.... or there are a bunch of Canon photographers walking around with very dangerous stuff.


----------



## Dao (Oct 8, 2012)

usayit said:


> swiftparkour94 said:
> 
> 
> > You're taking my words out of context: magnesium vs magnesium >>>ALLOY<<< difference. That's it
> ...



Well at least if the flash battery die, you can use part of the camera body as flash.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This just does not make sense in my experience...in fact the CHEAPER the camera, the more-suited it is for risk-taking, IMHO. You wanna take a camera kayaking in a saltwater bay??? Make sure it's a CHEAP one. You wanna bolt a camera to the fender of a car in a stock car race? Don't bother with a $7,000 Canon...make sure it's a Rebel. And so on. Cause when the $h!+ hits the fan, a 1D series Canon is just likely to die as a Rebel. If a guy wants to do stooooopid stuff with a camera, there's not much sense in ruining a fine camera instead of a cheapie.


----------



## Designer (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Canon says that the 7D has a magnesium body and that the Mark iv has a magnesium alloy body. What's the difference?



IMO no difference.  Same metal in both. 

You need to learn to read ad copy with some skeptacism and a grain of salt.  Also reading between the lines wouldn't hurt either.

It makes no sense to use pure magnesium in the cheaper camera and an alloy in the more expensive one.


----------



## Dao (Oct 8, 2012)

Designer said:


> swiftparkour94 said:
> 
> 
> > Canon says that the 7D has a magnesium body and that the Mark iv has a magnesium alloy body. What's the difference?
> ...



In fact, the reaction of pure magnesium with oxygen is highly exothermic. (even worst with water involve).  So there is no way for any company to build a camera body with pure Magnesium.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

Dao said:
			
		

> In fact, the reaction of pure magnesium with oxygen is highly exothermic. (even worst with water involve).  So there is no way for any company to build a camera body with pure Magnesium.



Well then Canon must have made a typo...


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> This just does not make sense in my experience...in fact the CHEAPER the camera, the more-suited it is for risk-taking, IMHO. You wanna take a camera kayaking in a saltwater bay??? Make sure it's a CHEAP one. You wanna bolt a camera to the fender of a car in a stock car race? Don't bother with a $7,000 Canon...make sure it's a Rebel. And so on. Cause when the $h!+ hits the fan, a 1D series Canon is just likely to die as a Rebel. If a guy wants to do stooooopid stuff with a camera, there's not much sense in ruining a fine camera instead of a cheapie.



I agree


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> Get a 1Dmk2 then, mine is battered and still keeps going



I was thinking that....I need the FPS though if I'm going to be shooting sports. I'm thinking both the  7D and 5D mark ii


----------



## gsgary (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




5D is no good for sport and who told you you need high frames per second for sport ? you just need to know the sport and have good timing


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> 5D is no good for sport and who told you you need high frames per second for sport ? you just need to know the sport and have good timing



Easier said than done....easier said than done...lol

You don't NEED high FPS per se, but it sure is nice to have.


----------



## Designer (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Well then Canon must have made a typo...



It's not a typo.  That is the way ad writers write.  It is up to you to be at least as intelligent as they.


----------



## LINYBIMMER (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Trolldouchebagalert.


----------



## Superfitz (Oct 8, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> I went online and decided to compare the build between a cheap fast FPS camera, the Canon 7D and then the very more expensive 1D Mark iv. Canon says that the 7D has a magnesium body and that the Mark iv has a magnesium alloy body. What's the difference?



They both have the alloy body. The 1d mark iv's weather sealing is supposed to be better.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

Superfitz said:
			
		

> They both have the alloy body. The 1d mark iv's weather sealing is supposed to be better.



Yea I've heard that the 7D and 5D line up have foam seals and the 1D's have rubber gaskets


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> 5D is no good for sport and who told you you need high frames per second for sport ? you just need to know the sport and have good timing



True, but for times sake high FPS is great. Canon 7D's advantage: APS-H sensor. I love being close to the action


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 8, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Easier said than done....easier said than done...lol
> 
> You don't NEED high FPS per se, but it sure is nice to have.



Agreed, but like I said to the other person, for the sake of time and I can also have more chances of getting shots of the unexpected. I'll have a hard time explaining that, but more frames = more chances of getting far more than 1 great photo when bursting it


----------



## unpopular (Oct 8, 2012)

spray and pray then?


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 9, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> spray and pray then?



No that's a terrible idea for sports, only spray during the right moment, not the whole game


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 9, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> spray and pray then?



I've seen professional sports photographers spray and praying with their wide angled or fish eye lenses at the end of an NFL game. In the crowd on the field they hold their camera above the crowd and unleash it pointed towards the players direction. That's the only time I see that method of use during a sporting event


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> No that's a terrible idea for sports, only spray during the right moment, not the whole game



shooting that way you usually get the shot each side of the one you want


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 9, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> shooting that way you usually get the shot each side of the one you want



What? Can you simplify what you just said if possible?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:
			
		

> What? Can you simplify what you just said if possible?



shooting that way you can miss peak action


----------



## unpopular (Oct 9, 2012)

Leon55ia said:


> My guess is that the unobtanium would make it lighter



No. That's the magnesium. The unobtanium makes it shoot faster.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> No. That's the magnesium. The unobtanium makes it shoot faster.



No with the unodtanium body i can shoot all day with the 800f5.6 handheld


----------



## unpopular (Oct 9, 2012)

so it's image stabilization, or does it boost lumen potential allowing faster shutter speeds?


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 9, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> shooting that way you can miss peak action



Yeah, but if it wasn't a factor that mattered to sports photographers then I would think there'd be more variety of cameras on the pro field other than D3/4s and 1Ds. 

Waiting for the right time and snapping one or two is a great way if you are "well trained" in that method. I know that I can't do it that well. I'm always a little too late or too early.

You can miss the shot regardless of your preferred method. I really just can't say that deliberating until the exact right time is any more effective than spray and pray.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if it wasn't a factor that mattered to sports photographers then I would think there'd be more variety of cameras on the pro field other than D3/4s and 1Ds.
> 
> Waiting for the right time and snapping one or two is a great way if you are "well trained" in that method. I know that I can't do it that well. I'm always a little too late or too early.
> 
> You can miss the shot regardless of your preferred method. I really just can't say that deliberating until the exact right time is any more effective than spray and pray.



I know it is for me


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 9, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I know it is for me



But objectively it's not. That was my point.

The effort : outcome ratio is different for different people.

I could probably do it if I practiced and tried hard enough, but why? If my current method works just fine?


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2012)

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> But objectively it's not. That was my point.
> 
> The effort : outcome ratio is different for different people.
> 
> I could probably do it if I practiced and tried hard enough, but why? If my current method works just fine?



My shutter will last me much longer, after a year i will probably taken half the amount of shots but have more keepers


----------



## gsgary (Oct 9, 2012)

forget this post


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 9, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> My shutter will last me much longer, after a year i will probably taken half the amount of shots but have more keepers



I definitely agree, that's where I'm trying to get my point across and i see it as a method that will work well with me  totally off topic but in wars they spray a lot with the machine guns in hopes of hitting the enemy which is usually more effective and faster then taking your time to set up the shot, like if they were to turn a corner of a room and take the time for 1 or 2 shots. Hell no, they are spraying it up or else they'd most likely miss (and get shot first...not photo related but point implied)


----------



## unpopular (Oct 9, 2012)

Dao said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > swiftparkour94 said:
> ...



Not at normal conditions, but if it ever were involved in even a minor fire it would burn a hole to the center of the earth....


----------



## Designer (Oct 9, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> totally off topic but in wars they spray a lot with the machine guns in hopes of hitting the enemy...



They do that only in movies, it is not the way actual soldiers are trained.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 9, 2012)

Designer said:
			
		

> They do that only in movies, it is not the way actual soldiers are trained.



I've seen footage, it's not only in movies or games. I saw one where they infiltrated some buildings, this guy swept the room with a spray of bullets in a guys direction, at least 80% were misses. In another one this guy was being shot from an unknown direction and was frustrated so he shot 180 degrees in front of him in a line, he couldn't see the enemy. There is also something called suppressive fire, I'll have a hard time explaining it so I'd rather not


----------

